
Sign That Chinese Hackers Have Become Professional: They Take Weekends Off - uladzislau
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/25/chinese-hackers_n_2756914.html
======
pedalpete
Does Monday to Friday really mean that the attacks are state sponsored? When I
work on my start-up, even before I had a job, I did most of my work during the
week, and though I would work on weekends, I'd work less because other people
weren't working and there was more going on.

Not saying that China is hacking systems around the world, I suspect all
countries are. It's the new spy network, but I'm not sure this metric is
proof.

